# Where are my rats testicles?!-SERIOUS QUESTION!



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok I know this is a weird post but it's not a joke! Ok so I have only had one male rat in the past and he was probably like 8 months when I got him and he had large noticeable testicles. I got 2 new males in November I was told they were about a couple months old so that would make them 5 or 6 months old now and I have to say for 2 males they don't have noticeable testicles. I got nervous and even thought one may be female because his testicles are even smaller than his brothers. i did take them to the vet and I told the vet they were males and he didn't say otherwise so I am pretty sure they are males but does it usually take them a while to fully develop? Should I be worried that they aren't fully developed yet? If I can try to post a pic I will but they just seem so small and barely notieable compared to my last male rat!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

At 5 or 6 months they should definitely be noticeable. Even at 5 or 6 weeks they're generally easy to spot! Can you try to get a picture of them?


----------



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

I am going to try and get a pic. Mr. McGibblets are more noticeable than Chalupa Batman's which is why I started getting a little worried. Especially because Chalupa is significantly larger than McGibblets yet his testicles are barely there!


----------



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

My last male rat had huge testicles thats why I am like so weirded out by this because they are so much smaller on the two males I have now


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I just posted about this issue not too long ago, one of my boys had basically no testicles that I could see but did have a scrotum. I feed him ensure for a few days and they appeared. 

I'm thinking he was dehydrated so I think should try something like that, I soaked blocks in ensure and water with oatmeal and feed it to him twice a day for two/three days [then he had nice big belly and obvious testicles] I then went down to 1x a day because he couldn't eat the blocks I had but I have Oxbow now and because of the size he can eat it with no issues.


----------



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

ok here are the pics- the second one is better because he didnt squirm as much- i can def see my other male rats testicles more so here is the one male that has smaller ones- he is a large rat so im just worried because his testicles looked undeveloped to me....and i really hope he IS a male because if not then I am in trouble! lol


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It looks like he has testicles to me, they're just super small. You can still see the bumps below his tail which you wouldn't if he was a female. So no worries there. 

They could just be small--some rats have super small balls, while others have really huge ones. But, as HelloClarice suggested, he might be dehydrated, so check to make sure he's properly hydrated and if not, start getting him some ensure.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

He is definitely male lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the response Rumy91989 ! How can I tell if he is dehydrated? They always have water in their cage and I feed them Oxbox everyday. He is the bigger of the 2 male rats that I have almost as if he is older than his "brother" (the pet store told me they were brothers but who knows really) that's why I was surprised when I noticed the smaller rats testicles more than his


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

here is a before and after more like an After and Before [ the way the pictures are put together]









This is just under a week of making sure has ensure/water everyday. Now he seems to have caught up enough that he can tell his brother to back off while he is eating or drinking. I also moved the waterbottle up to the top floor so that he actually drinks water as he normally is up there when in the cage.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

That's what one of my boys looks like! I think some people breed rats to have smaller testicles, so some are just like that. I don't think he's dehydrated - if he was, I think his scrotum would have a more.. ahem... "shriveled" look to it. If you're worried about him being dehydrated you can pinch his skin - if it stays up for a long time, he's dehydrated. But he looks normal to me! Just small haha.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

but your picture looks like he just naturally has smaller testicles lol I would still try ensure or pedialyte or something like that just to be safe, but I don't think it was the same issue as me.


----------



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

aww more poor boy is small  hahaha well I am glad that he is definitely a male that's for sure I swear my last male rat had giant testicles that's why I was confused lol and I will add some ensure to his diet and see if that helps him! thanks for all your help guys! much appreciated


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

Our Remy is smaller in the testicle area as well. He was largest male and compared to brothers before they went to new homes, he had the smallest set. His still are not large or hanging but they are growing finally. Just was interesting to us that the largest male in the litter had the smallest testicles.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

There's natural variation in equipment for humans AND rodents, as well as all mammals. Temperature, hydration, body fat, and genetics are all going to affect testicular appearance and base size. He's fine from all I can tell, but keeping him cool and hydrated to see if that might be a culprit wouldn't hurt. If he's always like that, I'd just shrug and not worry.


----------



## LUVLULU92 (Feb 1, 2021)

selenaaahhh said:


> Ok I know this is a weird post but it's not a joke! Ok so I have only had one male rat in the past and he was probably like 8 months when I got him and he had large noticeable testicles. I got 2 new males in November I was told they were about a couple months old so that would make them 5 or 6 months old now and I have to say for 2 males they don't have noticeable testicles. I got nervous and even thought one may be female because his testicles are even smaller than his brothers. i did take them to the vet and I told the vet they were males and he didn't say otherwise so I am pretty sure they are males but does it usually take them a while to fully develop? Should I be worried that they aren't fully developed yet? If I can try to post a pic I will but they just seem so small and barely notieable compared to my last male rat!





selenaaahhh said:


> Ok I know this is a weird post but it's not a joke! Ok so I have only had one male rat in the past and he was probably like 8 months when I got him and he had large noticeable testicles. I got 2 new males in November I was told they were about a couple months old so that would make them 5 or 6 months old now and I have to say for 2 males they don't have noticeable testicles. I got nervous and even thought one may be female because his testicles are even smaller than his brothers. i did take them to the vet and I told the vet they were males and he didn't say otherwise so I am pretty sure they are males but does it usually take them a while to fully develop? Should I be worried that they aren't fully developed yet? If I can try to post a pic I will but they just seem so small and barely notieable compared to my last male rat!


I'm having the same issue and I'm freaking out


----------

